# 1250 FEL Project



## aegt5000

Well, it’s almost done. After 6 weeks of working on the tractor and
about 12 more weeks of hunting up loader parts and modifying the 
loader to accept them, I was able to drive it out of the garage today. 
Still need to install my GENUINE Bolens wheel weights and the rear 
ballast for the loader.

This was a my first Bolens tractor. I bought it on e-Bay, it was used 
by a roofing contractor who would lift it onto a flat commercial 
building roof and use it to scrape the tardown and insulation off the 
deck. When I got it, it was very rusty and full of tar. Both the tractor 
and loader were completely disassembled. Every single piece was 
sandblasted, primed and painted. Every bushing and bearing was 
replaced, engine got glaze break on bore, new rings and rod bearings 
and lapped in the valves. Hydro axle seals replaced, every wire, 
electrical part and belt replaced. Rebuilt loader hydraulic pump and 
control valve, replaced all hydraulic cylinders, new hydraulic piping, 
hoses and fittings, added return line hydraulic filter. Replaced all loader 
pivot bushings and pins and welded new wear edge on the bucket.

I would like to thank Robert Fenn at Horizon Equipment in Dunstable, 
MA who was an invaluable source of Bolens parts and information and 
who always got back to me the same day I made a request. If you need 
Bolens parts Bob is the guy you can count on. 
Contact is: http://bolensman.com/

I would also like to thank Jeremy Barlow who supplied every decal 
you see on the tractor and the loader and for all of the information he has 
uploaded on the Bolens large frame tractor. 
Contact is: [email protected].

And last but absolutely not least, I would like to thank our Moderator 
sixchows, who was solely and completely responsible for infecting me 
with “Bolens Fever” a disease I am sure I will take to my grave. 

Well here are the pic’s, I hope you enjoy them. 


This first one is from the sellers e-Bay pictures. It gives you an idea
of what the tractor was like when I got it. You can’t imagine how
much rust, grease and tar was on every inch of the frame.


----------



## aegt5000

1250 FEL


----------



## aegt5000

1250 FEL 2


----------



## aegt5000

1250 FEL 3


----------



## aegt5000

1250 FEL 4


----------



## aegt5000

1250 FEL 5


----------



## aegt5000

1250 FEL 6


----------



## aegt5000

1250 FEL 7


----------



## aegt5000

1250 FEL 8


----------



## aegt5000

1250 FEL 9 (LAST)


----------



## slipshod

*nice job*

Now let's get some mud on her!


----------



## aguysmiley

You do good work aegt5000. That sure is a beautiful tractor. I especially like the way it looks with those ag tires on the front. Makes it look as tough as it really is.


----------



## guest2

WOW!!! IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!
I must admit when you said you weren't going to do a 100% resto in the original colors, I was a little disappointed, but it looks GREAT! The white/black combo also makes it look newer, like the mid 70's models. That steering wheel looks good too, where's it from? Again, really nice job! You should be very proud!

The other thing that impressed me was the grass! Looks like a golf course. How long was the tractor parked there before the picture was taken? I know that has to be at least 1100lbs sitting there and there aren't even any marks from the AG's.


----------



## jeremysbarlow

Anthony,
All I can say is WOW!!! That is one sweet 1250. You did a great job on your restoration. Thanks for all of the pictures. I look forward to seeing your HT23 when you finish it.
Jeremy


----------



## jodyand

It looks GREAT it don't look like the same tractor.:thumbsup: I like the tires it makes it look big and bad:thumbsup:


----------



## aegt5000

The steering wheel is fom a boating supply house. The 1250 has a 
tapered steering shaft end that matches up to the taper used on some
boat steering wheels.

The grass is growing like crazy. I cut Sunday morning and it’s growing
like it does during the spring. After putting the attachment decals, Jeremy
sent, on the loader arms, I just pulled it out of the garage, jumped off and 
took the pic’s.


----------



## jeremysbarlow

Are you still runing a Wisconsin S12D/S14D engine in that? Is the loader pump running off 1 of the 3 PTO pulleys on the engine? Are you using front spindles/wheels from an HT series or is that a custom setup? Are the front tires the same size as your HT23? Sorry for all the questions... I'm just fascinated. 
Jeremy


----------



## aegt5000

Jeremy…

Thanks for the attachment decals, they look perfect on the loader arms.

The tractor has the original Wisconsin S12D, I don’t know some say it
was under powered. Maybe with the deck or snowblower. While I don’t
have any ballast weight yet, the tractor has 9-1/2 gallons of 50% / 50%
antifreeze / water in each tire and it will spin the Super Lugs until it burry’s 
itself.

The loader pump runs off the same front pulleys that use to drive the PTO
(the tractor no longer has a PTO)

The front spindles are factory, 1in tapered roller bearings, inside and out.

The front tires are larger than the HT-23, they are 20 x 10 x 8 Super Lugs.


----------



## guest2

aegt5000
Did you email the ebay seller a picture of what it looks like now?


----------



## jeremysbarlow

Anthony,
I laughed when I read what your front tires were... the same 20x10x8 superlugs that I put on the rear of my Craftsman DYT4000. Your 1250 simply looks mean! I'm gad I could help. By the way, how do you attach files to messages here? I don't see where I can do it. I thought I would attach a pic of my 1250, just before I sold it last month.
Jeremy


----------



## guest2

Do you notice an increase in steering effort with the big tires in the front?


----------



## Durwood

WOW!!! Awesome machine! I envy you guys who have the talent to do stuff like this. I am really impressed. Your new progressive outlook has really done you good.


----------



## aegt5000

Jeremy...

At the lower right of the last post in a thread you will see a button
"post reply" after you click it, look below the box where you type
your reply and you will see a button "brouse". If you click the
"brouse" button you can find the file on your hard drive you want
to attach and click on "open". to place it in the 'Brouse" window.

DON'T CLICK PREVIEW POST, just click submit.


----------



## aegt5000

sixchows...

Only when I turn :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Archdean

Very Very nice effort, but where in hell is the CUP HOLDER?

Dean PS. Nice job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kramrush

That looks awesome! I think I remember seeing that one on ebay. What are you going to do if you scratch it !?! Nice job,
Mark


----------



## Greg

aegt5k,

Absolutely beautiful job. Congrats. Really look forward to your further Bolens projects.


----------



## jeremysbarlow

Anthony,
I realize these are not as stunning as your photos, but I wanted to post a before and after shot of my 1250. Below is a pic of when I bought it...
Jeremy


----------



## jeremysbarlow

This next pic was taken this summer just before I sold it...
Jeremy


----------



## aegt5000

Jeremy,

Looks like a different tractor, sixchows will be happy that you
decided to return it to the original colors. Was the red wheel
color originally used on all 1250’s ? Where did you find the
brake peddle cover, I need one ? Are those True Power “AT’s”
on the back ? I like them much more than Super Lugs in the snow?

BTW Thanks for posting the loader on your site.


----------



## jeremysbarlow

Anthony,
I like the red/white/black color sceem on your 1250 better. If I ever restore another, I think I'll go with those colors (sorry sixchows). The rears were 26x12x12 Duro lugs. A local surplus store carries this brand, which are fairly inexpensive. They did well in the snow with only weights (see attached pic). I got the brake cover from Pete Duff, a fellow Bolens nut in NC. He and his dad are "the" Eaton 12 transmission experts. His dad talked me through fixing mine over the phone... and he was going from memory! Pete is a great sourch for parts and advise. He can be reached at [email protected]
Jeremy


----------



## guest2

aegt5000
To answer your question about the wheels the first year 67, had red rims and 68 & 69 had white. The early 67's just said bolens 1250 w/o hydrostatic underneath. Also the last of the 69's probably had black steering wheels instead of the off-white. Notice the large frame wheel weights on Jeremy's. Look like manhole covers and probably weigh almost as much! Hardly ever see these for sale!


----------



## jeremysbarlow

Those weights are actually interchangable with any 12" Bolens wheel. I bought them off a guy that was selling them with a 1050 (tube frame). They are cast and weigh around 50 pounds each. They sure made a difference when plowing snow or pushing dirt!
Jeremy


----------



## guest2

Jeremy
Yeah I know they fit the tubeframes that's why you see so many tubeframe wheel weights on large frames. But, the large frame weights like the ones on your 1250 are much harder to find! Very rare on eBay and also $200 or better when they show up.


----------



## aegt5000

Jeremy…

That 1250 looks good pushing snow. I like the red plow. 
Most of the pic’s I’ve seen show yellow plows on 1250’s
but I like the way the red plow goes with the wheels and 
the red in the decals. I don’t know what color my wheels
were (everything was painted gray) but going from what
sixchows said the original black Bolens steering wheel puts
my 1250 at 1969. So I guess mine were originally white.

I think playing with the colors is fun. I believe the HT-23
should have had a black plow but the whole tractor is white
and green so I’m painting the plow green to match the tractor.

Thanks for Pete’s email address, I see if he has any brake
pedal pads.

Sixchows…
Thanks for the info on the 67 – 68 – 69 1250’s. I did notice
Jeremy’s wheel weights, I have a smaller set for the 1250
but I couldn’t resist the raised B-O-L-E-N-S molded into them.


----------



## guest2

aegt5000
Yeah i know what you mean. I think the ones from the tube frames actually look better. I'd like to find a set of front wheel weights but those are even harder to find and just as exspensive.


----------



## Ingersoll444

WOW awsome job!!!!! Looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## bontai Joe

aegt5000,
I remember that Bolens when it was on Ebay! What a nice job you did fixing it up!!! Do you have another project lined up to keep you busy this winter?


----------



## aegt5000

Joe…

Project list is as follows:
1) Finish up Super Vac-Cart project (Before the Leaves start falling)

2) HT-23 (Before the Snow starts falling)
Sandblast, prime and re-paint Hood and Fender pan
New Decals
Clean and touch-up paint on frame
New Tires
Modify Sims cab to fit
Sandblast, prime and repaint Sims cab
Sandblast, prime and repaint 54” power angle snow plow.

3) John Deere 300 (Before the Snow starts falling on my brother driveway)
Adapt JD soft-side cab to fit
Sandblast, prime and paint JD Cab 

4) 1886 (Before spring 05 Grass starts growing)
Complete disassembly, sandblast, prime and paint ALL tractor parts.
This one will get pretty much the same treatment as the 1250 got except
the engine rebuild, which was done 2 years ago.

After my divorce comes through, I’ll take the tractors and set up a cot
in a nice 3,000 sq ft empty commercial building. That should give me
plenty of time and space to get this stuff done (Just Kidding)
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## aegt5000

Well I got tired of waiting for a 3 point hitch for my 1250 to 
come up on eBay so I made my own.
I want to thank Mark Howe for sending me photo’s of his
hitch laying next to a yardstick so I could get an idea of the
key dimensions.

It has been very difficult to get enough information to make
a hitch (until Mark sent his pic’s) so I made some dimensioned
drawings and a parts list and posted them in the 3 point hitch 
thread in the Bolens section of the forum.

Once you have some dimensions, the hitch is very easy to make.
Here are a couple of shots of the hitch on the tractor.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/1250blade1.jpg">

The back blade was a nice addition to the 1250 with FEL

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/1250blade2.jpg">


----------

